
Ask HN: Well-written Technical Books? - bookrec
Looking for recommendations on technical books that are written really well, where the form, flow, and structure – and not necessarily the content - are excellent.<p>Some examples that I enjoyed:<p>- SICP<p>- Discrete Mathematics and Its Applications<p>- K&amp;R<p>- The C++ Programming Language<p>- Code: The Hidden Language of Computer Hardware and Software<p>- GEB<p>- Real-Time Rendering<p>- Artificial Intelligence: A Modern Approach<p>As a counter-example, some books that are considered classics or fundamental, and, in my opinion, don’t really shine in their style or structure:<p>- Deep Learning<p>- The Pragmatic Programmer<p>- Code Complete<p>- Introduction to Algorithms<p>There&#x27;s a book series called The Best American Science and Nature Writing that I wholeheartedly recommend. Which books would you put in the shelf next to them?
======
azeirah
The art of science and engineering, by Richard Hamming

------
pinewurst
I Am Error - Nathan Altice (about the NES platform)

